# CNET's Best Device of 2012



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Take that, crApple!

http://www.cnet.com/...2012/?ttag=fbwp


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't know there was even a competition..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

